# Suggest the best mobo for fx 8350



## rock2702 (May 1, 2013)

I am bored with my i5 3570k+asus maximus v gene setup and so want to go the amd way.So I m looking at fx 8350+best all round 990fx mobo.I have a few questions:

1.Where can I get fx 8350 for the cheapest price online?

2.Which mobo should I go with, will do multi-gpu in near future, overclocking should be top notch.

3.Is my cm hyper 212 evo compatible with am3+socket?

4.Will I lose performance in games if I go AMD? My gpu is a single 7970 and I game at 2560x1440 res.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 2, 2013)

you mean you want to shift from i5 to fx 8350.lol it will be downgrade.stick with what you have.donot waste money

- Gaming CPU Hierarchy Chart - Best Gaming CPUs For The Money: April 2013


----------



## flyingcow (May 2, 2013)

Hmmm, what is your budget?


----------



## rock2702 (May 2, 2013)

I would say 25-27k .


----------



## flyingcow (May 2, 2013)

I am not sure if there are 990fx motherboard for 25-27k.


----------



## rock2702 (May 2, 2013)

rock2702 said:


> I would say 25-27k .



Edit:My budget for both fx 8350 and a good mobo is 25-27k.


----------



## Cilus (May 2, 2013)

1st of all, currently unless you are not doing any CPU intensive tasks like Encoding, Encryption, there is no need to change ur current CPU + Mobo combo.


----------



## Tech_Wiz (May 2, 2013)

Yeah. No need at all. If you are really feeling itchy to shift to AMD then at least wait for Steamroller.


----------



## topgear (May 3, 2013)

ASUS Crosshair V Formula-Z @ ~16.5k.


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> 1st of all, currently unless you are not doing any CPU intensive tasks like Encoding, Encryption, there is no need to change ur current CPU + Mobo combo.





Tech_Wiz said:


> Yeah. No need at all. If you are really feeling itchy to shift to AMD then at least wait for Steamroller.



its not about "need".

OP is "bored" with his current setup


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> its not about "need".
> 
> OP is "bored" with his current setup



You have hit the nail on the head my friend 

Actually I am thinking of doing some video encoding and photoshop on my pc.So I may benefit from the extra cores.Selling i5 3570k and getting i7 3770k would be a costly affair.So thought of trying AMD.

Also I am going to xfire my 7970 pretty soon and my matx maximus v gene is not suited for that.So thinking of getting a sabertooth 990fx or crosshair v formula-z.

Almsot everyone that I have asked has suggested me not to sidegrade or downgrade  I am a bit lost as I haven't tried AMD ever beforr.


----------



## ASHISH65 (May 3, 2013)

why not give a try some video encoding and photoshop in i5.it will handle it

why maximus gene is not suited for xfire ??


----------



## anirbandd (May 3, 2013)

i do heavy PS [10MP RAW/Jpeg images] on my i5, and it handles it without a sweat. 

and i did some heavy encoding [blurays] during the winter with handbrake. it did that quite well too, but with some sweat.  took around 6hrs to encode a single movie at 1080p. i am not doing doing any encoding now due to the summer temps, and i dont have a custom cooler..

the only advantage you will gain from 8350 is faster encoding times.

also, you need to be sure that handbrake is well optimised for multi core environments.


----------



## rock2702 (May 3, 2013)

ASHISH65 said:


> why not give a try some video encoding and photoshop in i5.it will handle it
> 
> why maximus gene is not suited for xfire ??



These amd cards occupy 2.5 slots and also sag a bit.So my other pciex slot on my mobo is half covered leaving no scope to add another 7970.


----------



## topgear (May 4, 2013)

get what I've suggested earlier .. hint : post no. 9.


----------

